

Vp debate - keyword analysis - arjunb
http://www.foundryinteractive.com/blog/2008-vp-debate-keyword-analysis/

======
aaronblohowiak
The "keyword analysis" is more like "keyword frequencies with mediocre
commentary". I advise you to look at the graphs and the last sentence of the
post.

------
jaycee
These charts would have been a lot more informative if they had gone to the
trouble of stoplisting the words before analyzing. Glue words like 'the' and
'a' shouldn't comprise any thoughtful analysis--obviously they're going to
dominate any sample of the English language.

~~~
altano
Scroll down, the 3rd chart is just that

------
rms
incredibly uninteresting analysis + SEO spam

